# introducing new dog



## pmichelletto (Nov 12, 2015)

there is a situation where someone needs to re home a 4 yr old shepard. I have a 2 yr old that i have considered getting 
a playmate for. I spend hours with my dog Jesse play and go to off leash woods etc, playdates . But I think he would benefit having 
another dog around. My heart breaks just thinking about this other dog, what do i need to do besides having them meet on 
neutral territory first??
Patty


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Go slowly. Some dogs get along great. Some won't. Also consider it will be three times the work not two. Each do will need their alone time with you as well as time all together. I hope it goes well. Watching two dogs playing in the morning mist in the yard is great fun.


----------

